# Makita 2030 Planer Joiner on Craigslist



## frankj389 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey everyone, quick plea for shop advice. So, I'm a newbie at the craft and I'm wondering how important a jointer and a planer are? After doing some research the idea behind them seems to be significantly important, however, I've not heard of them before and am finding them to be particularly expensive. That being said, I've found a listing on Facebook for a Makita 2030 planer jointer for $250. If the planer jointer is necessary is $250 a good price? Should I get it even if it isn't necessary? Thanks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

$250 is a good price if it's functional and has good rollers.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Hondo03 (Nov 13, 2018)

Planner and a Jointer are crucial. First of all lumber from the store is never flat, square, or straight. Also this opens up the possibility of being able to jump on possible deals that you may find on low cost rough sawn lumber. My Dad has been using a Mikita planner since the 90's and has had zero issues with it. I run a DeWalt and likewise have experienced zero issues. By quality and buy it once.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Those makita jointer planes have got to be the loudest combo machine on earth.
I see them on craigslist alot. There's a guy sell knives as well. 
I wouldn't choose that machine for.my first introduction into woodworking milling machines. 
Good luck


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I see them on craigslist alot.
> - Aj2


Really? I think I've seen three in the last 10 years on CL in my area. And I bought two of those three 

You are right though, they are loud… but I can't really say it's any louder than the current lunchbox planers on the market.

The great thing about the Makita (besides being built like a tank) is that it uses a separate cutter head for each operation, so there is no change over time like on the current crop of combo machines. You can go right from jointing to planing in one operation. That, and they have about the easiest to set knives on the planet, where all you need is two pieces of wood (or anything really with a straight edge about 4" long).

The only real downside is the original feed rollers, which tended to fall apart with age. They are easy to get re-covered though, and the urethane covering used today will last forever compared to the stuff they used to use.

If the rollers are newly re-covered, then $250 is a great price. If they need to be re-covered, figure a bit less than $200 extra to get them restored.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It's possible I might be confused with a look alike. https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/tls/d/combo-12-planer-and-6-jointer/7132729203.html
What do think Brad is this a Makita?
Here the knives I mentioned 
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/tls/d/bell-gardens-makita-planer-and-jointer/7132446307.html
They can hard to find.

Good Luck


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> Those makita jointer planes have got to be the loudest combo machine on earth.
> I see them on craigslist alot. There s a guy sell knives as well.
> I wouldn t choose that machine for.my first introduction into woodworking milling machines.
> Good luck
> ...


......................and what would you choose for $250 ?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> It's possible I might be confused with a look alike. https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/tls/d/combo-12-planer-and-6-jointer/7132729203.html
> What do think Brad is this a Makita?
> - Aj2


Nope, that isn't a Makita… kind of hard to tell, but I believe that is a Ryobi AH115, and the guy is asking an insane price for it!

The knives however are a pretty good deal. The jointer knives for the 2030 are still pretty easy to get, but the planer knives have to be made, usually by grinding down a 1/4" off each side of a 2030N knife set. That ad also includes what looks like an extra drive chain as well as the tool kit that came with them from the factory, which are pretty rare these days.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

> Those makita jointer planes have got to be the loudest combo machine on earth.
> I see them on craigslist alot. There s a guy sell knives as well.
> I wouldn t choose that machine for.my first introduction into woodworking milling machines.
> Good luck
> ...


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's interesting news Mtn Walton. 735 Dewalt is loud no doubt about that.
I don't think 250 is enough money to start shopping for a jointer I'd wait till I had at least 500. I do realize some live in some parts of our great country that very few used woodworking machines.
Not we're I live. Before the pandemic the picking was very good. Most of what's left are those crappy Craftsman jointers with a fixed outfeed.
Brad brings up a good point separate heads for jointing and planing. I have not considered that before definitely a plus.
Good Luck


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I've got the Makita planer and the noise level was one reason I chose it. Much quieter than the DeWalt i had before.
> - mtnwalton


That is the Makita 2012NB, which is reported to be the quietest of all the lunchbox planers at 83db. The Dewalt 735 is 102db, and the 734 is 98db IIRC. Wood Magazine did a comparison of the various lunchbox planers and I think the 735 was actually the loudest of them all. I can't find the results chart at the moment, but it's floating around the net somewhere.

However, the 2012NB is a completely different machine than the 2030 combo machine:










Cheers,
Brad


----------

